# Pneumatic Cobweb Gun



## Lotus

Just finished my Pneumatic Cobweb gun heres some pictures.


----------



## mikeq91

Great work Lotus! The cobwebs look suprisingly real, like they've been there for ages. Now, when are you gonna start selling them?


----------



## Lotus

mikeq91 said:


> Great work Lotus! The cobwebs look suprisingly real, like they've been there for ages. Now, when are you gonna start selling them?


Oh you will get one soon enough


----------



## sgtdrpepper

Lotus great looking webs. Do you have any specs on the gun you used?

Sgt


----------



## Lotus

sgtdrpepper said:


> Lotus great looking webs. Do you have any specs on the gun you used?
> 
> Sgt


80 watt gun high heat


----------



## ScareFX

Lotus said:


> 80 watt gun high heat


Nice job Lotus.

I've been looking for an 80+ watt gun. Where did you find yours?


----------



## Vlad

Very nice.


----------



## Lotus

ScareFX said:


> Nice job Lotus.
> 
> I've been looking for an 80+ watt gun. Where did you find yours?


Micheal's Craft Store it cost 17.65 think or its 16.99

I also have found some 100 + watt glue guns but the cost alot more $$$$$$$$$

I found a 300 watt for 150.00


----------



## Blackwidow

That thing makes some really nice webs! I'm going to have to invest in one of those some day.


----------



## Lotus

Yea it does I think it was well worth it


----------



## ScareFX

Lotus said:


> Micheal's Craft Store it cost 17.65 think or its 16.99
> 
> I also have found some 100 + watt glue guns but the cost alot more $$$$$$$$$
> 
> I found a 300 watt for 150.00


Thanks Lotus. I'll stop by Micheal's. Looks like you just zip-tied the airline vs opening up the case. Is that correct?


----------



## Lotus

ScareFX said:


> Thanks Lotus. I'll stop by Micheal's. Looks like you just zip-tied the airline vs opening up the case. Is that correct?


yea I zipped tied it on the outside so i could position the air flow the way I want.


----------



## Lotus

but you will need alot of glue sticks


----------



## sgtdrpepper

Has anyone tried to use those glow in the dark glue sticks? Cant remember where I saw them though.


----------



## Lotus

yea you can use glow in the dark glow sticks


----------



## Black Cat

The dollar stores by me carry the glow in the dark glue sticks.


----------



## Vlad

Now I can't wait to try the contact cement web spinner we have. Lotus, we'll have to do some serious side by side web spinning, and see which is more cost effective.


----------



## Lotus

Vlad said:


> Now I can't wait to try the contact cement web spinner we have. Lotus, we'll have to do some serious side by side web spinning, and see which is more cost effective.


OH ITS ON


----------



## Vlad

I believe the can (Qt.) of contact cement we just bought was $5. When it actually comes down to using the two methods this year, we'll have to keep in touch and try to roughly figure out which method is more effective. How much are the glue sticks for that size gun?


----------



## Lotus

I have found 10" long stick pack of 10 $1.58 
5" long glue stick 45 sticks $9.85 but they are GITD


----------



## sgtdrpepper

Lotus
where are you getting your GITD sticks? BTW after seeing your webs you have inspired me to add this to my projects list.


----------



## Lotus

sgtdrpepper said:


> Lotus
> where are you getting your GITD sticks? BTW after seeing your webs you have inspired me to add this to my projects list.


 eBAY

I may start to sell them also for people who don't have the time to make one


----------



## ScareFX

Lotus,

I got the 80 watt glue gun from Michaels yesterday.

What size copper tubing did you use? I've seen some designs that used 3/16" and others used 1/4".


----------



## Lotus

I used 1/4 copper tubing, with one 1/4" x 1/4" tube to female pipe coupling with insert, if you go to home depot it is Pink A-16 and you will need to buy a 1/4" tube to tube straight valve w/insert Pink A-42 and one quick connect. The only thing is you will need to buy 10 feet of copper wiring, if you don't want to buy that i can mail you 12 " of copper


----------



## ScareFX

Lotus said:


> I used 1/4 copper tubing, with one 1/4" x 1/4" tube to female pipe coupling with insert, if you go to home depot it is Pink A-16 and you will need to buy a 1/4" tube to tube straight valve w/insert Pink A-42


Great! Thanks for your help!


----------

